# Rotted wood under siding: Repair Help? (See Pictures)



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

LevTownMike said:


> Do I replace the old rotten 1x section with plywood? Also, do I replace the 3 vertical 2x4s with 3 new ones? or use a 4x6?


Yes, you could use 3/4" plywood to replace the 1X. I'd block between the studs though since the plywood needs more of a nailing surface than the 1X.

3 2x4's or 1 4x6? I'd say the choice is yours, just make sure the plate the framing is sitting on is pressure treated.


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

Oh Boy!.........the extent is around all the house?
You have your work cut out for you then........but if you take a wall section at a time it isn't so bad.
If your intent is to replace the asbestos shingles, I would first decide on what your choice will be for siding. 
If you know that most of the bottom plate is rotten, start by removing the bottom 2ft of shingles, then the 1x sheathing. Once you have it exposed, you will see the extent of the damage. 
I'm in Florida and would use yellow pine 2x4's for studs and PT 2x4's for the plate. You can "Sister" the studs once you've cut out the damage, but you'll have to still expose enough of the old stud to be able to nail them together. 
Use CDX sheathing that extends beyond the slab with a moisture barrier behind. If you remove more than 6 ft of wall you will need to give the roof a little temporary support. Florida codes are much different to NY so I'll leave you to check on that when it comes to strapping and sealing.
Post photos as you go so we can see what you're up to........we all love progress shots.

Mike


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A slab on grade is never a good thing.
There is no way to just remove the old siding and install sheathing that close to grade and have it work out.

There is a way around it but I'd suggest having a pro come in and take a look at the "bones" of the struture first.

If the main structure has failed there's little since in trying to just patch it up.

There is no replacement siding that looks like that to replace it to do just a patch job, all the siding will need to go, all the rotted boards need to go.
Al lthe rotted bottom plates need to be replaced with pressure treated lumber with silicone or constrution adhesive under them to help stop water from coming in, then add new sheathing sitting 1/2" up off the slab, cover the wall with Tyvek. 
Add 5/4 vinyl lumber along the bottom of the wall set in a bed of silicone, add Z moulding on top of that, install new outside vinyl corners, then 5/8 J moulding on top of the Z moulding.


----------

